# Treating the foal's umbilical cord stump



## Alice100 (28 June 2011)

Hello

As per the heading, how do you treat the umbilical cord of a foal? Do you use a spray or dip it into a solution and what sort of products / brands do you use? Can you please kindly talk me through the whole thing. 
I'm only asking from a learning point of view, I don't breed myself. 

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## Tempi (29 June 2011)

I have an iodine spray that i just spray it with as soon after foaling as possible (as in a couple of hours after at the most).


----------



## Sportznight (29 June 2011)

A foal's navel should ideally be treated as soon as the umbilical cord breaks off.  

There are many schools of thought regarding what should be used and how often.  Iodine, Chlorohexidine, Terramycin, a mixture of hibiscrub/chlorohexidine/iodine...


----------



## Alice100 (29 June 2011)

Many thanks for that. Is there a particular brand that you use that I could go and look at in a saddlery?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cruiseline (29 June 2011)

We use terramycin spray immediately after the cord has broken, then again once the foal is on its feet. We give then a spray over the next couple of days too.


----------



## MillionDollar (29 June 2011)

I use Iodine, and we use it on the 1,500 lambs we have born every year........never had an infection!


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 June 2011)

cruiseline said:



			We use terramycin spray immediately after the cord has broken, then again once the foal is on its feet. We give then a spray over the next couple of days too.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what we do!


----------

